# Is This Normal With ONR?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Right while washing the car with ONR, when the solution left on the paint work is dripping its lined with dirt, im not sure if this is normal, if its because im using too much or too little onr in my mix. Have any of you other ONR users experienced this? Its a picture of what im experiencing on the rear windscreen but the same is happening on the paint work too.










..overall though once the car was finished came up a treat!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Your wash media is not picking up all the dirt. Maybe the dilution is too weak or (if using a sponge) it's too old and needs replacing.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

The sponge is on its second use..hmm..maybe the dilution is too weak..i wonder what other people think.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm far from an expert, but I didn't have anything like that when I used it the other day.

Did you pre-spray the car before you started?
What dilution did you use.
What sponge?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Not using enough solution I'd guess. When I use ONR it's almost a shampoo and rinse on each panel i.e. I use a couple passes to wash away any remaining dirt after loosening it on the first or second pass.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

You need to do another pass or two to remove all the grime. If the vehicle was really dirty it can take 3-4 passes per panel, where as if it is dusty it may only take two.

Did you pre-spray?

What wash media are you using?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

optimum recommend using a microfibre rather than a sponge last time i read the back of the bottle. 

soak he MF, wash the panel, soak MF in bucket whilst you dry the panel. 

i usually add 2 cap fulls before filling the bucket up with warm water


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Well most people here use grout sponges so thats what I went with. To be honest the car wasnt very dirty, just a few days dirt after it had rained, so I didnt actually do a pre spray. In 4.5l of water I used 2.5 capfuls of onr. Though this was the cap of the 8oz bottle, not sure if the cap is bigger on the 32
oz bottle.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Your mix sounds slightly rich, unless you're in hard water area. I was using 4 capfuls (same bottle as you) to 10litres of water.

But I'd guess it was the lack of prewash. I find that the prewash softens, lifts and lets a lot of the surface dirt start to run. Like I said in my thread after using it. The spray did a superb job of breaking down dried solid bird crap. When I squeezed my loaded sponge on the surface later it crumbled and ran straight off the panel before I even touched it


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I live in east london, I think the water here is fairly hard. I think it maybe down to me not pre spraying, what do you use for pre spray strenght? 2 capfuls to a litre enough?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

read lowiepete's guide to using ONR for dilutions.

I use 1floz per litre for my pre spray - 1 floz is roughly 30ml which is about 32 part water to one part ONR.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I used 1 capful in a full one (supposedly 1.5litres but the markings on the side say MAX 1L) of these bottles from B&Q. Re-reading the guide, I should've used 2 or 3 caps but it still worked well for me


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

waqasr said:


> I live in east london, I think the water here is fairly hard. I think it maybe down to me not pre spraying, what do you use for pre spray strenght? 2 capfuls to a litre enough?


AFAIK, all London water is hard. Think Thames Water supply to East London so you can find out how hard here:

http://www.thameswater.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/corp/hs.xsl/899.htm


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea its thames water...

Also that looks like a nice sprayer!..how much was it and is it in the garden section in bandq?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

waqasr said:


> ...when the solution left on the paint work is dripping, it's lined with dirt...


Looking at that glass, there doesn't seem to be much hydrophobic action from
the surface - i.e. an absence of tight(ish) beads. All the indicators that I look
for tend toward showing a surface that's not very smooth. Perhaps a clay 
session would be useful. That would certainly be true if the water drips are
showing similar behaviour on the paint.

ONR will always be a tad harder work on an unprotected surface, but then I 
guess that'll be the same for any cleaner / shampoo. A smooth, protected
surface will transform ONR's behaviour.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Looking at that glass, there doesn't seem to be much hydrophobic action from
> the surface - i.e. an absence of tight(ish) beads. All the indicators that I look
> for tend toward showing a surface that's not very smooth. Perhaps a clay
> session would be useful. That would certainly be true if the water drips are
> ...


The rear window has a coating similar to gtechnic g1 on it. This also occured on the paintwork and that is well protected with carlack nsc and a few coats of SNH. Everythin beads very nicely when its raining. Im going to give it another wash in a few days but pre spray this time and see if anything changes.


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

I know you asked about the B&Q sprayer but this is the one I have, it was good value:

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0123775


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

scotty76 said:


> I know you asked about the B&Q sprayer but this is the one I have, it was good value:
> 
> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0123775


That is cracking value. My B&Q one was about £8 (The hozelock ones are about £12) and I was pretty much left with no other choice as I was at work all week so it was like 8.30pm when I was buying it :lol:

it's a good worker, but the screw neck (where you screw the pump head) is inverted into the bottle so there's a relatively deep lip around the inside. Makes it a bit awkward, but not impossible, to fully empty when you finish with it.


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like your water is too dirty due to using too small amount, try filling the bucket right up and try again. This should solve it. If not try 2BM but it's only usually necessary for muddy cars IMHO.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Well its only a golf mk4 so not the biggest car...ive been using 5 litres of water...ill try using 8 or 9 litres next time


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

I had the same problem with fine sand like residue hanging in drops after several passes with a zymöl sponge and ONR. This happened on both glass and paint, regardless of LSP. A microfibre mitt will pick up all the dirt, but then again it will also cause a lot more marring than the sponge.

This is the reason I havent washed using ONR the last year or so.


----------

